# Club NEEDED!!!!!!



## GA DAWG (Feb 5, 2008)

I need to join a club for turkey and coon only. Cherokee,Pickens,Dawson,Gilmer,Hall,Lumpkin counties. I'll pay full price and you want even see me during deer season...I tell yall..Coon hunting will not run the deer off your property!!!!!!! I treed a coon one night.Saw some good buck sign.I was back the next morning and look what it produced!! http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=184216    The deer pay no attention to hounds in the woods.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 10, 2008)

btt


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 14, 2008)

Btt


----------



## CharrDad (Feb 14, 2008)

I hear ya GA DAWG. I'm looking for a turkey lease in the area as well. Good luck to us both.

BTT


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 14, 2008)

Good luck. They are around.Its just hard to find them and get in em. I'm in 2 in dawsonville but always need MORE lol..... By the way guys. You want see me around at all during deer season!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 20, 2008)

btt


----------



## rem 300 (Feb 20, 2008)

would you be interested in a track in Mcduffie county 350 acres borders clark hill wma which is 12000 acres and easy acces to it.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 20, 2008)

I would if it was closer. THANKS ALOT for the offer... I'm wanting something I can be at in an 1hr or less...


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 27, 2008)

btt


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 4, 2008)

btt


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 7, 2008)

Somebody has to know of one somewhere...


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 11, 2008)

*ANYBODY???????*


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 13, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 17, 2008)

Does this dog look like shes intrested in running your deer off


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 17, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> Does this dog look like shes intrested in running your deer off



Dang gator won't even let the blue dog on the wood! LOL  Free Bump buddy


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 24, 2008)

Got my taxes back.Ready to spend it on a club!!!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 29, 2008)

btt


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 7, 2008)

btt


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 14, 2008)

Btt


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 18, 2008)

This tax money is burning a hole in my pocket!!!!


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 21, 2008)

Free Bump


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 24, 2008)

Btt


----------



## GA DAWG (May 2, 2008)

I want deer hunt.I will pay full price on the membership.The bigger the club the better.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## frogtownbuck (May 7, 2008)

Ga Dawg are you and Eric going to get back in with us in monticello?I hope so were 1 person down rite now,Itll be the same deal as we had last year.I need to know asap i dont want to wait till last minute and get into the same thing as last year,scrambling to find some one.Coons are still all over it.


----------



## frogtownbuck (May 7, 2008)

By the way i forgot to tell you,Ole man Cotton is gone for good .Jasper co.Sheriffs office removed him and all his cattle.Larry said they wont be any more cows on it.He even said alittle something about running power to camp sense the break in.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 8, 2008)

I kinda doubt I'll get back in..I aint even been on it in 2 years and I'm pretty sure aint no turkeys on it anymore..Might work on something just to coon hunt.


----------



## frogtownbuck (May 8, 2008)

*Re:coons*

Just let me know how you want to do it.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 8, 2008)

10 4


----------



## GA DAWG (May 19, 2008)

Btt


----------



## GA DAWG (May 30, 2008)

btt


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 11, 2008)

btt


----------



## redfish1827 (Jun 12, 2008)

My club may be interested, coon hunting sounds like fun


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 12, 2008)

Where is your club? It is FUN!!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 18, 2008)

btt


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 10, 2008)

Btt


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 16, 2008)

btt


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 27, 2008)

Btt


----------



## cmghunter (Jul 27, 2008)

you'll be an old man before this happens


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks that way lol.......


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 31, 2008)

btt


----------



## redfish1827 (Feb 27, 2011)

give me a call 352-438-9402


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 14, 2012)

Let's bump this un back up there.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 5, 2012)

cmghunter said:


> you'll be an old man before this happens


Come on. Yall prove cmghunter wrong please!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 26, 2012)

Btt


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 27, 2012)

*members*

I have openings in ga between Benevolance and Lumpkin, Includes a house to stay in yearly membership and acess for all hunting needs. If you have a camper we have a couple full hook up for those. the cost is a $1000 with plenty of deer and turkey, am going to be going up tomorrow if you want to see the property call me Mike at 352-427-4985


----------



## Squirreldawghunter (May 25, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (May 25, 2012)

_________________________________________Mayday hunting preserve is now excepting 4 new members. We currently have 5000 acres with some still hunting only areas. dog hunting and still hunting members welcome. Family oriented hunting club that has been established for 32 years. Camp house with running water, electric, direct tv, and camper hook ups. Recently started a trapping and nussiance wildlife control program to help better our deer and turkey populations. Great road system with lots of club food plots. 16 members @ $1000.00 a piece. This includes wife and children still attending school. Located in echols lanier and clinch counties in georgia. HUGE swamp with 7 small fishing ponds inside. 400 yard shooting range with shooting house. 18 miles from valdosta. Hwy 129 between statenville and stockton georgia Email for pictures
Take advantage of this Membership offer Most people that Join always return the following year. Great place for the whole family. Which is why we Usually don't have memberships availible. Most Members have been there 10 to 20 plus years. Some of me and My families Greatest Memories Happen at This Club.
if any questions about memberships please call or email

Richard McGill (904) 237-6227 Shorty Brown (229) 569-0086_________________________________________________________________________________Last edited by MILTON BRADLEY
; 05-21-2012 at- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -10:38 AM.


----------

